# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  To Hell And Back - A Hair Transplant Patient's Journey

## tbtadmin

For anyone who underestimates the importance of choosing the right hair transplant surgeon, think again! Listen as Topcat, long time forum poster and hair transplant repair veteran, discusses his journey of strength, hope and recovery. The bottom line: Do your homework so you can fully understand you options and choose you surgeon wisely! Listen to the segment:   Post [...]

More...

----------


## christinedwrds

when should one choose a hair transplant? are there any "requirements"?

----------


## tbtadmin

Determining if you are a good candidate for a hair transplant is the first step in the process. Not everyone will benefit from hair transplantation and it’s important that prospective patients understand not only the technical aspects of the procedure, but the emotional ones as well.

Here’s some good information from The American Hair Loss Association to get you started:

Link to: Surgical Hair Restoration - American Hair Loss Association


From  AHLA “Am I a candidate”

_For the right candidate hair restoration surgery can significantly improve your appearance and general sense well being, however, not everyone is a good candidate for the surgery and those who are must have realistic expectations before undergoing a hair transplant procedure.

Remember there is a finite amount of donor hair that can be moved to the thinning areas of the scalp. If that hair isn't used in an efficient manner the outcome of the procedure might not meet your expectations.

It is also important to note that surgery should always be your last resort after all attempts to stop the progression of your hair loss have been exhausted.

If you are under the impression that having small surgeries to "keep up with your hair loss" is a practical way to address your hair loss issue you are sorely mistaken. Patients with a significant amount of hair on their scalps run the risk of "shock loss" of some of their existing hair caused by the trauma of the surgical procedure. In some cases this lost hair will not return and you could be left with thinner hair than before the procedure. This is just one reason why understanding whether or not you are a good candidate for the procedure is so important.

The best candidates for hair restoration surgery are:

Men who have been losing their hair due to MPB for more than five years or who have progressed to a Norwood class 3 or above.

Men with realistic expectations and who understand that their hair loss might continue to progress even if they are taking prescription medication to stop the progression.

Men who have been balding for many years and who's pattern has stabilized and are interested in just adding some hair to provide a more youthful appearance.

Men and women who have lost hair due to trauma or burns

Men and women who have lost hair due to other cosmetic procedures such as face-lifts._

----------

